# PWM FAN-Controller DarkBase 900 Pro Rev2.



## mag89 (4. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt alle meine SW3-Fans der Wakü an den Fan-Controller angeschlossen und mit dem Mainboard verbunden (Aorus X570 Xtreme).
Leider kann ich irgendwie die Lüfter nicht über das PWM Signal des Mainboards steuern, sei es über BIOS noch über W10 mit Smart Fan 5.
RPMs können ausgelesen werden, aber Smart FAN 5 gibt mir zum Beispiel zurück: Controllable Range 100%-100% -> Kann keine Lufterkurve erstellen.
In BIOS hilft direkt die Kurve einstellen auch nichts.
FAN-Control Mode ist in BIOS auf PWM und Gehäuselüftersteuerung auf 0 gestellt.

Habe an anderer Stelle mal gelesen, dass Eventuell die Lüftersteuerung defekt sein kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das nachprüfen kann?

Der Fehler ist leider super nervig, da ich alle FANs über die GPU-Temperatur steuern möchte. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Faxe007 (5. November 2019)

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du die SW3 PWM Variante hast...
Wenn du die Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung des DarkBase 900 Controllers anschließt musst du am DarkBase Controller natürlich den Auto Modus einstellen. Ändert sich denn die Lüftergeschwindigkeit wenn du den gehäuseregler betätigst?


----------



## mag89 (5. November 2019)

Klar, alle PWM, alle manuell kontrollierbar.
Wie gesagt, es werden ja auch die RPMs selbst im manuellen Modus richtig ausgelesen, aber auf "0" bzw. Auto, drehen alle Lüfter sofort auf MAX RPM (je nach Silent oder PER Mode).


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. November 2019)

Hallo Mag89,

wichtig ist bei der Lüftersteuerung dass der Header auf PWM gesetzt ist und Steuerungen wie Smart Fan deaktiviert sind.
RPM können nur vom Lüfteranschluss oben Links ausgelesen werden.

VG

Marco


----------



## mag89 (6. November 2019)

Hi Marco,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das PWM-Cable (A) habe ich natürlich an einen PWM-Headers des Mainboards angeschlossen und diesen auf PWM gestellt.

Das Problem ist halt: Es werden über BIOS oder in Windows 10 die RPMS richtig ausgelesen, z.B. wenn ich über den Stepless Fan Controller die RPMS manuell steuere, sehe ich die Änderung.
Wenn ich den Regler auf 0 stelle (PWM-Modus) drehen die Lüfter sofort hoch auf MAX-RPM, je nachdem ob ich Silent oder Perfomance Modus eingestellt habe. 

Meine Lüfterkurveneinstellung im BIOS oder in Windows hat überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die RPM. Meine sieben SW3 PWM-FANs drehen einfach weiter. Sind alle am PWM-Hub angeschlossen.

RGB-Kntrolle der zwei Light-Stribes  geht ohne Probleme über z.B. RGBFusion 2.0

Beste Grüße


----------



## mag89 (10. November 2019)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## mag89 (10. November 2019)

Kleines Update:
Ich habe alle meine FANS mit dem Aorus RGB Fan Commander getestet und diese reagieren wunderbar auf das PWM Signal. Wenn ich die Be Quiet Steuerung an ein Port des Aorus Fan Commander stecke, kann ich darüber klar die RGBS der Stribes am Be Quiet Controllers steuern. Das PWM-Signal der Lüfter empfängt aber auch wieder hier nur einen statischen Wert und läßt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## garfield36 (11. November 2019)

Es scherint sich dabei generell um einen Fehler der Lüftersteuerung handeln. Ist auch bei meinem Dark Base 700 vorhanden. Gibt auch mehrere Eintragungen im Netz darüber.


----------

